# Yahoo/Washington Post pet chicken story



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...borative_3_na&utm_term=.0f2c0397cd13#comments

They are a bit late to the party!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I can tell the mobile vet Annika Mckillop knows her stuff about chickens. I love her biosecurity precautions when it comes to birds... A+.
She visited a sick flock that had multiple respiratory diseases. The owner got birds off Craigslist and they infected her existing flock. It was a recipe for disaster. The owner had to cull her flock. So much for biosecurity.
Some people just dont get it about birds, a different ballgame altogether. Birds are different than dogs and cats like the article mentions.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How many of us have a similar story?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> How many of us have a similar story?


I feel bad for the owners and the birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think we all have similar stories, and that's why ChickenForum or other groups are so popular. You can't really get so much information about chickens anywhere else.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think we all have similar stories, and that's why ChickenForum or other groups are so popular. You can't really get so much information about chickens anywhere else.


I know where you can get ALOT of misinformation!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I am so fortunate I have a vet who is very good with my chickens and birds and they do house calls.They'll come out and trim beaks and toenails on my birds instead of me packing them up a couple at a time for a trip to the vet's.Much better on the birds.It does cost more but it is definitely worth it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ. Do you have concrete or pavers so that your birds can wipe their beaks on them? My feeders hang over pavers and when they wipe their beaks, it "files" down the beaks naturally. Same applies when they walk on the pavers. We just dont notice it filing down toenails over time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> i know where you can get alot of misinformation!


lololololololol!!!!!!!


----------

